# Winter Storage



## Andover Family (Mar 4, 2011)

I recently put my Outback in storage. I put bounce sheets everywhere inside and at all door openings.
The storage place is new to me. They have a dirt floor and it doesn't look very sealed up. Is there
anything else I could or should do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine is stored outside and I got underneath and used some of the spray insulating foam to close up any openings in the underbelly in an effort to keep our furry friends out. This in addition to draining the tanks, water heater and adding some antifreeze into the pipes.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with the expandable foam. Last winter was the first time we had visitors...they came through the water pipe holes. I would also put screens over the heater intake/exhaust, water heater and refrigerator grilles, it will keep the insect count down as well (good for the summer as well). Also I would keep the roof vents slightly open as well.

bbwb


----------



## mrw (Dec 7, 2010)

If you have any danger of freezing, disconnect the toilet valve and drain it. This part is specifically designed with a crack point in case of expansion from freezing water. I know from experience that the design works, and replacement valve costs about $40.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

I store mine inside as well on a stone/gravel floor. Along with the standard winterizing, I put softener sheets throughout, moth balls around anything that contacts the floor (the jack, wheels, and on the rear bumper), and I put mouse poison in several areas inside the camper. So far this has worked well to keep the critters out. Good luck!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Winter: if you have any danger of freezing, winterize your plumbing. Nothing will ruin that first trip of the spring more than when you put fresh water in and find a dozen splits in your pipes! And Murphy's law says some of them will be inside walls...









Winterizing is very easy and takes maybe 1/2 hour and costs about $10 for a gallon or two of the pink trailer antifreeze. (Never use car radiator antifreeze.)

This site will have instructions somewhere. Maybe another member can point you to it so you don't have to search.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you are in Minnesota, without a doubt you will need to drain, blow out and winterize your plumbing system. Remove all liquids from the trailer that can freeze. Remove all dry food stuffs that a mouse can eat into. Open all cabinet doors. Open all roof vents.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I keep a sterilite container with a bag of bar-b-que briquettes in it inside my camper any time it is in storage; toss and replace each fall after winterizing. Cuts down on some moisture and soaks up odors.

Remove any paper towels and toilet paper as well. I did have mice get in last year, used my toilet paper to make a nice little nest in the only drawer I left closed. Hubby disagrees, but I think they got in thru the hole for the electric since I had closed off everything else with expanding foam. This year, that entrance is getting closed off.

I'm using Fresh Cab inside the camper this year with liquid fence outside. I find dryer sheets ineffective except to make nice mouse nest material.


----------

